# JUST SAYING HELLO FOR THe FIRST TIME!



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

My name is Denise from KY and I have been home haunting for only a year. I have constructed about 10 static props from last year and am now going to make about 15 more for this years party. 
This year I met a new friend at the Haunter's convention in Ohio in June and he is a special FX guy - makes things move and go bump in the night kind of thing - and LUCKY ME he lives 5 miles from me!! He is helping me make my Smyra climb out of the well - my rocking chair rock on it's own, my face come out of the TV and so on and so on!!LOL Many surprises for my guests this year for sure. I was on another BB when the thread of sculpting 101 was presented and here I am right where I need to be with all you people!!lol
I am going right now to post a hello on the Coot thread as I am going to start my old guy this evening.
I am so glad to find this place since everytime I try to talk to hubby his eyes glaze over! He'd listen if I was talking motors that go into cars instead of heads.haha
Anyway, I'm glad to finally find a good "home". 
Denise


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to our dark realms Denise - enjoy your stay with us, you won't be leaving ;-)


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ghoulings (greetings) & Scareutations (salutations)!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome denise..
hope you find everything you need here if not just ask...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Denise. Wow your very own FX advisor, how cool is that. Envy aside, glad you came and joined us. Take lots of pictures. We are really big on that here. You have found a bunch of nice people with a simular interest and we love to share info. And as Tm said, there is no way out of here. Have fun.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you found your way here...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Denise !!!
I'm new in here too, you'll see its a great place


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome ---got pics


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

A big welcome to another female who's hubby rolls their eyes at. (I swear they should have their own forum). Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Denise  Glad you joined us.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will post pics when I am able since I'm new I have to have at least 10 posts - if I understand the rules.
It is so nice to get such a great response already! I will go around the BB and get my 10 in tonight!
D


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in or out as the case may be


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome Denise. What part of Kentucky are you from. I live in New Albany In. across the river from Louisville just incase you are farther away. If you are close I would love to check out your haunt. Its alsays better to see in person then in pics. Good luck.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am in Louisville! I guess that makes us neighbors! I have so many things to make I'm afraid I'm getting overwhelmed. I will push on and let you know when I have something to see.
D


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

DSTRONG61 said:


> I am in Louisville! I guess that makes us neighbors! I have so many things to make I'm afraid I'm getting overwhelmed. I will push on and let you know when I have something to see.
> D


don't feel overwhelmed its fun! Welcome to the family!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just posted a couple prop pics in that section if you want to have a look. Got lots more but you can only post 5 at a time.
Denise


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Good luck. My prop making is in limbo right now. We are looking at moving so I dont want to start on anything. A friend of mine brought me some wiper motors so Im pretty excited. Im looking for an old cheap rocking chair now so if you have any leads please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Welcome I just saw your prop pics. They look better than anything I have done.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my chair off the street - we have junk days here where the city picks up all the junk you don't want and in the rich areas people throw things away just because they are bored with them - this rocking chair is very old and perfect for my Myra Maines that will be occupying it.
Thanks uneasy that Frankenstein stands about 8 or 9 feet tall!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Denise and welcome to the forum. At least your hubby lets you talk, my hubby doesn't want to hear another word about Halloween, and it's not even Sept. yet.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah we've had those fights too. He didn't even want to look at the bride prop "how to" and that is the coolest thing I have ever seen, I even went to a haunters convention and nothing even compared to her stuff. What an bleep bleep! lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooooooo curby's ----i love curby shopping


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, glad ya made it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Denise, Glad that you have found your newest haunt! Be careful... The darkness here will swallow you, then you will become darkness.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

WELCOME FOOLISH MORTAL............................. sorry.... hi!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You say 10 and now you have 20! LOL 
It's so easy to do that here.
And nice to have you with us!


DSTRONG61 said:


> I will post pics when I am able since I'm new I have to have at least 10 posts - if I understand the rules.
> It is so nice to get such a great response already! I will go around the BB and get my 10 in tonight!
> D


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Denise, nice to have you in here


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I have now been offically addicted to this site!!!LOL


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome DSTRONG61*


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

DSTRONG61 said:


> I got my chair off the street - we have junk days here where the city picks up all the junk you don't want and in the rich areas people throw things away just because they are bored with them - this rocking chair is very old and perfect for my Myra Maines that will be occupying it.
> Thanks uneasy that Frankenstein stands about 8 or 9 feet tall!


I have been looking on junk days. I work in the Highlands so they pretty much reuse everything. I have also looked at yard sales but no luck yet. If you need any wiper motors I can get them brand new for $12. I cant wait to start working on some stuff. Once again good luck.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay, there are a lot of great ideas here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Denise!!!!!!!!!!! Its about time you got here Ive been waiting. Finally someone else from the land of lube besides me and playfx. I hope you live close by louisville and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Denise, hope to see you in chat sometimes. Sounds like your haunt is going big time, lol


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, it sounds like you will have some great new props this year. Where are you in Kentucky, Im in Cincinnati, just a short rivers drive away from Newport.haha


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard. You will find this to be a great forum with friendly people.


----------

